# Paula no longer on Idol



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to this LA Times article, Paula Abdul may not be back on 'American Idol" which is, I guess, a threat to the show's well being?


> "Very sadly, it does not appear that she's going to be back on 'Idol,' " David Sonenberg, Abdul's manager, told The Times when contacted about the judge's contract negotiations.
> 
> With auditions for the ninth season due to start Aug. 6, Sonenberg says he doesn't even have a proposal for a new contract from FremantleMedia and 19 Entertainment, the production companies behind the show. The new season is scheduled to premiere in January.


Or are Simon's and Ryan's contracts so high they can't afford her?:sure:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Her not being involved won't hurt the show in the least. You could replace her or Randy or Kara and it would have no effect, IMO.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Wonderful news. Now maybe I can get through a minute of that show :lol:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll still watch  Besides, it usually works out perfectly that the 30 second slip button skips her rambling anyway since I never watch the show live :lol:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe that will kill the ratings and they'll finally cancel it....


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Maybe that will kill the ratings and they'll finally cancel it....


I hope so


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Shock! Horror! How ever will they replace her?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good spot for some "Hogan's Heros" episodes.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> I'll still watch  Besides, it usually works out perfectly that the 30 second slip button skips her rambling anyway since I never watch the show live :lol:


And to think that people think she has sobriety issues when she rambles on and on and on about nothing. Also, seems when I have seen her, which I avoid at all costs, she is acting like she wants to get laid by any and all of the male tryouts on the show. Is she *THAT *hard up? 

If Paula departs, people I know would miss her almost as much as they would a toothache, a 'roid, etc. , yep, that much. Randy and Ryan are in the same boat, they are pretty worthless, IMO, as well. The brit guy is the only one who is not tone-deaf, as far as I can tell.

My wife has me record this show for her, but it has the absolute lowest rank on the DVR it records on...... anything and everything takes precedence over it, so its seldomly heard in this house anyway.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Both females need to go. I won't miss Paula. I would like to see Joan River as a judge, that would be a hoot. Well, I would prefer just to hear her, not "see" her.:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

phrelin said:


> According to this......Paula Abdul may not be back on 'American Idol" which is, I guess, a threat to the show's well being? Or are Simon's and Ryan's contracts so high they can't afford her?:sure:


The fact that they have renewed and extended SImon's contract, as well as Ryan's, but not Paula's should be pretty obvious.

They are likely going in another direction.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Personally, I would like to see the show replace everyone (including Ryan) except Simon.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Never watched it, never will, can't stand the hype around it, but I'll say this. On shows like this it would probably be better to change the entire panel every season. Then the focus would be on the competitors and not on making celebrities out of the panel members.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Never watched it, never will, can't stand the hype around it, but I'll say this. On shows like this it would probably be better to change the entire panel every season. Then the focus would be on the competitors and not on making celebrities out of the panel members.


Except the show wouldn't be the same each year. We may like to think the show is about the contestants, but Simon's kinda right .. The show is all about him. Everyone else is just there to suit his fancy (or not).

Interesting that Paula may be out .. Not entirely unpredicted, though. I liked Kara in her rookie year. Kick Paula, keep Kara and just go from there.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MIKE0616 said:


> And to think that people think she has sobriety issues when she rambles on and on and on about nothing. Also, seems when I have seen her, which I avoid at all costs, she is acting like she wants to get laid by any and all of the male tryouts on the show. Is she *THAT *hard up?


If you consider addiction to pain killers a "sobriety issue." Paula looked significantly better this past year, so from a layman's perspective, I think she may have kicked the habit. I say good for her and I wish her well in her future projects.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've liked Paula's "kookiness" over the years, so I'll miss that if she's not back next season. I'm not sure I like Kara, but as I've said in other threads on AI, I watch for the singers, not for the judges.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, this shouldn't be a shock as the rumors began the second that Kara was hired. The panel will have a different energy w/o her, for better or worse. And for those that want the show gone...it's going nowhere for at least the next three years as its a cash cow and the main players all have contracts.


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

Joan River?


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think Kara is capable of filling any minuscule gap Paula's departure would represent. 

No big loss, if it turns out to be the case.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

John in Georgia said:


> Joan River?


She is a comedian, with very bad plastic surgery. But she is hilarious and might give Simon a run for the money. Actually, I was just kidding.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Seeing Paula do goofy drugged up stuff was the best part of the show, every time she opened her mouth we all listened to hear if she would make an a$$ of herself, I will truly miss her.

Kara is very dull, she adds nothing to the show, but then again this thing has been out of steam for sometime, it's a pity that they never canceled this and Kept Terminator SCC.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> ... but then again this thing has been out of steam for sometime, it's a pity that they never canceled this and Kept Terminator SCC.





> TERMINATOR: SARAH CONNOR CHRONICLES FOX 0.47
> 
> AMERICAN IDOL-TUESDAY FOX 3.40
> AMERICAN IDOL-WEDNESDAY FOX 3.44


http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/05/27/final-renewals-cancellations-for-the-2008-9-tv-season/19474

I wouldn't say that that makes American Idol 7 times more well-liked as compared to Terminator SCC, but something like that.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I think they should put this show, on the shelf. Where it belongs.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> If you consider addiction to pain killers a "sobriety issue." Paula looked significantly better this past year


That is not saying a lot. Also, from the press, it seems that I have heard more about her abuse of alcohol than rx drug abuse, but according to some that actually watch this show, the english guy has made mention of "whats in her cup" on numerous occasions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> I think they should put this show, on the shelf. Where it belongs.


Pretty dumb if they do that .. it's a cash cow.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Kara is very dull, she adds nothing to the show, but then again this thing has been out of steam for sometime, it's a pity that they never canceled this and Kept Terminator SCC.


You must have missed her stiptease performance


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I hadn't realized that Kara has also not yet signed a contract for the next season. In an EW poll, the majority of respondents want Paula to stay, and a significant portion want Kara to get the boot. Even though some of you may have appreciated her "strip-tease", I do not care for Kara and really thinks she has added nothing to the show this last year.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Apparently most of the speculation in the press is just that, speculation. According to the LA Times [strike]speculation[/strike] report this morning, Paula just reduced her $20 million demand:


> Abdul's current annual salary is around $4 million, people close to the show say, and she wants to be higher on the food chain than Seacrest and initially asked for as much as $20 million, although that has since come down to $12 million.
> 
> Last week, an offer was made to Abdul's manager David Sonenberg, and he passed, people involved in the talks said.


Cowell's deal isn't signed yet either.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't like the 4-Judge format .. I believe I'd prefer Kara over Paula at this point or they can pull someone else in.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My guess is we will see both current female judges replaced with a new (one) female judge.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mariah Carey would be good. The eye candy would be better and even though the substance would stay the same it would be funnier.

If they wanted a mix between the two they could do Whitney Houston. She's already done the drug thing and has the career to back up her stance.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with Doug:

Kara > Paula


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Maybe this is all just one giant publicity stunt...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mreposter said:


> Maybe this is all just one giant publicity stunt...


Geee....they would *never* do something like that.....


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It's official, Paula will not be back next season
http://omg.yahoo.com/news/paula-abdul-leaving-american-idol/26014?nc


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

CBS morning news said Kara will be back, so they must have resigned her.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> It's official, Paula will not be back next season
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/paula-abdul-leaving-american-idol/26014?nc


Big mistake in my opinion!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> It's official, Paula will not be back next season
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/paula-abdul-leaving-american-idol/26014?nc


:joy:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Big mistake in my opinion!


:thats:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Big mistake in my opinion!


Could be...we'll have to see what happens to the overall ratings.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It's going to be just a bit more boring next season without Paula...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> It's going to be just a bit more boring next season without Paula...


It will depend on who they get to replace her, if they do get a replacement.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> It will depend on who they get to replace her, if they do get a replacement.


Kara has already been re-signed...so I guess we have our answer on that one...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> It will depend on who they get to replace her, if they do get a replacement.


I'm thinking it will be a three-judge panel again (Randy - Kara - Simon) and they'll evaluate after the season on bringing in a fourth permanent judge, or more likely, if viewers are not liking Kara or not happy without Paula, they'll bring in weekly guest judges.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm thinking it will be a three-judge panel again (Randy - Kara - Simon) and they'll evaluate after the season on bringing in a fourth permanent judge, or more likely, if viewers are not liking Kara or not happy without Paula, *they'll bring in weekly guest judges.*


Not sure that is good, a lot of the judges comments are based on how much the contestant has improved from the beginning to the end.
I just got tired of Paula standing up and raising her arms at almost every song.
But, you know what, it's just no big thang.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I'm thinking it will be a three-judge panel again (Randy - Kara - Simon) and they'll evaluate after the season on bringing in a fourth permanent judge, or more likely, if viewers are not liking Kara or not happy without Paula, they'll bring in weekly guest judges.


Agree - that was my take too.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Maybe they could hire


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Maybe they could hire


:lol: I don't think they want to "upgrade" just yet...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Washington Post:


> The judge decided to quit the popular TV show after rejecting a 30 percent pay raise, sources say.


I think her decision directly reflects her unstable mental state. What rational person turns down a 30% increase?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> Washington Post:I think her decision directly reflects her unstable mental state. *What rational person turns down a 30% increase?*


Someone who has a 30% decrease in mental capacity.:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> Washington Post:I think her decision directly reflects her unstable mental state. What rational person turns down a 30% increase?


Someone who works directly with others that got an exponentially larger increase? :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So, instead of a 30% hike, she opts for zero, zip, nada?

That makes sense. :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> So, instead of an exponentially larger increase, instead of a 30% hike, she opts for zero, zip, nada?
> 
> That makes sense. :nono:


It sure would to most people....

Try wearing these shoes...

If you worked in a department of say....5 people...and only 1 of them is new to the company. They all pretty much do the same thing, but the remaining 4 have all been there for several years, starting when the company was still trying to get established....

Suddenly after a number of prosperous years, 3 of the 4 established employees get a 200% raise because the company is now very successful and making money in leaps and bounds. Even the newbie gets a (smaller) raise. Those raises are then made public.

As the remaining "long time" person, you are offered a 30% raise.

My guess is that the 30% raise, while nice, is perhaps not well received by most people in that situation. It sends a clear message of "low comparison value" by the employer, and some would make the case its even insulting from a comparison standpoint. Maybe that was intended.

I'm surprised Paula simply didn't just tell them all to take a hike.

Honestly...I'm not at all a Paula fan in the first place, and never really have been, but was trying to look at this objectively in the example above....

By the way....the 3 who got the big raises are all men...did I mention that?

(Don't think the lawyers haven't already though about that bit of data...)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Paula does have her own projects going on .. She won't be hurting, so the 30% is much less relevant to her than it might be to you or I.

I'm looking forward to a 3-Judge panel again. 4 is too much, IMHO and Kara > Paula regardless of any other decision.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Paula does have her own projects going on .. She won't be hurting, so the 30% is much less relevant to her than it might be to you or I.


You are right on....that's why she can afford to take the position she has.


> I'm looking forward to a 3-Judge panel again. 4 is too much, IMHO and Kara > Paula regardless of any other decision.


True...the 3 judge formula seemed to work out best for some time.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

You know what would be even better than Paula not comming back?

None of them comming back. 

Down with "reality" tv.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> You know what would be even better than Paula not comming back?
> 
> None of them comming back.
> 
> Down with "reality" tv.


You mean "Lack of Reality TV", don't you....:lol:


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Now if only they would get rid of Simon there would really be a fresh start!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just think how cheap it would have been if the producers ran and judged a contest for judges and host during the summer and paid the winners scale for the new season.:sure:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*MODS* - the heading needs to be updated - she's not coming back...

Film at 11....


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not surprised and I hope it is true. 8 months ago I said it on more than one occasion that I did not expect her to be back. I personally think Kara was added for the sole purpose of replacing her. The show does not have to pay big money for her given they have Kara and Paula is not a major piece of the show. The show in my opinion is the contestents and comments from Simon. The comments from the other judges could stay or go.. The show would not take a hit. 

The show has gotten to far away from its original purpose. To much jabbing between Simon and Ryan. Also too much interaction between Paula and Simon. If this change sticks, one of those annoyance will be removed.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I basically stopped watching this rubbish over three years ago.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *MODS* - the heading needs to be updated - she's not coming back...
> 
> Film at 11....


The heading could get long and confusing. According to this L.A. Times article:


> Hours after she tweeted to the world that she was leaving "American Idol," Paula Abdul was in discussions this morning for her possible new gig: as a judge and choreographer on "So You Think You Can Dance," which is produced by Nigel Lythgoe, her former boss on "Idol."




EDIT: And TVWeek is aggregating the tweets and news on Abdul here. Good lord, you'd think the North Korean's jailed Bill Clinton or something.


----------

